# Crab Stuffed Mushrooms



## Constance (Aug 26, 2005)

I experimented with a new recipe last night, changing a few ingredients around, and we were well pleased with it, except I got a little heavy-handed with the Bayo Blast. (!) 

Crab Stuffed Mushrooms

Ingredients:
20 large Mushrooms, stems removed
1 pkt Zesty Italian Dressing mix, prepared
8 oz crabmeat (Imitation crab)
3/4 cup fresh breadcrumbs
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup mayonnaise (Miracle Whip)
1/4 cup onion, minced
1/4 cup red sweet pepper, minced
1/4 cup Italian Parsley, chopped
1 tsp lemon juice (about 1/2 lemon)
Bayou Blast (to taste) 

Directions: Marinate mushrooms in Italian dressing in fridge for an hour or so. Drain.
Saute minced onion and pepper in a splash of olive oil for a few minutes until soft. Add chopped parsley the last few minutes.
Combine crabmeat, 1/2 cup breadcrumbs, eggs, mayo, onion, lemon juice and sauteed vegies. Fill mushrooms, top with remaining breadcrumbs, and bake at 375 for 15 minutes. (or 20) 
Yields 20 appetizers, or 4 main course servings. 

I ended up with more filling than mushrooms, (I only had a dozen), so I put the rest in little ramekins and baked alongside the mushrooms. I also sprinkled the tops with a little shredded parmesan cheese. 

Note: Bayou Blast is Emeril's "Bam" seasoning. It contains no salt, which is best for this recipe as the imitation crab is salty already. If you don't have the recipe already, let me know and I will post it. I keep a big jar on hand at all times. My husband even likes it on tuna casserole.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 29, 2005)

Great recipe, Constance!  It sounds like these will have a nice kick to them!


----------

